# Design Toscano



## ibglowin (Jul 24, 2011)

So I ordered a small Bacchus head to hang on the wall outside the winery. The idea came from Dan aka Runningwolf. I don't know about these guys or Runningwolf now for that matter. I get a catalog every week in the mail and my email inbox is full of spam from these guys. They also sell some pretty "different" stuff I guess you could say. Like this little jewell of a converstion piece for your living or dining room.........

Thanks Dan!


----------



## Daisy317 (Jul 24, 2011)

cake topper for a NY wedding?


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 24, 2011)

Hehehehehehehe.......

I got Dan's birthday present picked out, Xmas present.........


----------



## rob (Jul 24, 2011)

I also orderd a bacchus wall hanging and I too get a ton of e-mail from them, they do have some pretty cool stuff, not to sure about that one


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2011)

Daisy317 said:


> cake topper for a NY wedding?



That is way too funny.


----------



## tonyt (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm changing my avitar.


----------



## Flem (Jul 25, 2011)

Tony, I've always wondered about your avitar. Are those grapes he's holding???


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmmmm......

Looks like it may have been attached to one of the "boys" at some point!


----------



## tonyt (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, it's grapes. Mike's mind is always in the gutter. It's from a picture I took in the Vatican Sculpture Garden a few years ago.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 25, 2011)

Ohhh.... the Vatican, they have the best sculptures! 

Finally a mug shot of TonyT!


----------



## Flem (Jul 25, 2011)

Good to "see" you Tony. Always nice to put a face to a name.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't believe I could look at a statue of two guys doing the ... uhhh ... vertical "96" very long. Then, that could have been the ancient method of Championship Wrestling and that guy was fixing to get a full body slam.... with his hands full. So, both were fixing to be down for the count.

The pic of Tony would have been priceless had this been one of those candid camera moments where they had some kind of valve in the back to turn on some water... well, you know where I'm going with that.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 25, 2011)

Supposedly the statue is of "Hercules and Diomedes" 

*A Renaissance image celebrating the strength and beauty of the human form, this museum-quality sculpture depicts one of the twelve mythic labors of Hercules. The artist, a student of Michelangelo, was commissioned to sculpt the myth in which Hercules throws Diomedes to his own man-eating mares. Cast in bonded natural marble, each detail is finished with care.....*


----------



## tonyt (Jul 25, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Finally a mug shot of TonyT!



Discovered!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey Tony that is a great picture, thanks for sharing. SR is right, that could be turned into a great Skeeter Pee Label.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 25, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Supposedly the statue is of "Hercules and Diomedes"
> 
> *A Renaissance image celebrating the strength and beauty of the human form, this museum-quality sculpture depicts one of the twelve mythic labors of Hercules. The artist, a student of Michelangelo, was commissioned to sculpt the myth in which Hercules throws Diomedes to his own man-eating mares. Cast in bonded natural marble, each detail is finished with care.....*



I don't want *any man*, especially one that is *celebrating strength of the human form*, hanging on to my boys!


----------



## tonyt (Jul 25, 2011)

So in the story Hercules throws Diomedes to the mares but what happens to Hercules's "guys". And knowing what a simple haircut did to Sampson imagine what having his "guys" ripped off did to poor ole Herc.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 25, 2011)

tonyt said:


> so in the story hercules throws diomedes to the mares but what happens to hercules's "guys". And knowing what a simple haircut did to sampson imagine what having his "guys" ripped off did to poor ole herc.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jul 25, 2011)

It's not much of a conversation piece. I'm kinda speechless.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 25, 2011)

It appears your theory just may "hold up" Tony......












tonyt said:


> So in the story Hercules throws Diomedes to the mares but what happens to Hercules's "guys". And knowing what a simple haircut did to Sampson imagine what having his "guys" ripped off did to poor ole Herc.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 25, 2011)

looks like he lost a little more than his boys there! Now he is missing his pole also!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 25, 2011)

So speaketh the voice of experience!


----------

